# Magnolia tree seeds poisonous?



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

bout to pour the slab for my dogs kennel, I had plans of putting it under out magnolia tree which would provide year round shade. Last night in setting the forms I saw all the trees "nuts" on the ground. are these hazardous to a dog? The seeds inside are very red which usually means they are poisonous right?


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Magnolia seeds can be toxic if ingested in sufficient quantity. However, I don't think I would worry too much. They're generally not considered to be toxic unless massive quantities are ingested. They're certainly not poisonous along the lines of something like a sago palm, oleander or azalea.

I happened to have a plants book on-hand and did a quick read. My book doesn't specifically say anything about magnolia seed toxicity, so I googled it up out of professional curiosity 

I'm surmising you're talking about a Southern Magnolia. Watch your cut and fill during construction! Magnolias can be sensitive to construction impact. Especially filling on top of the roots.

They're also not a very "clean" tree so your slab will probably suffer lots of leaf litter. 

Hope this helps


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

hmmm good information here. 6x12 slab 4" thick. I am more or less going to pour on the surface. Hope it doesn't kill my tree.

Yes I will have to deal with leaves, maybe a roof over the kennel is still a good idea to keep seeds out.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Magnolias have a very shallow root system, so a surface pour probably is a good idea. 
Obviously, the further you can get your kennel slab from the drip-line the better your tree's chances.

We try to cover all our kennels down here, but that's for shade.


----------



## lilylexycon (Jan 1, 2011)

KNorman said:


> Magnolia seeds can be toxic if ingested in sufficient quantity. However, I don't think I would worry too much. They're generally not considered to be toxic unless massive quantities are ingested. They're certainly not poisonous along the lines of something like a sago palm, oleander or azalea.
> 
> I happened to have a plants book on-hand and did a quick read. My book doesn't specifically say anything about magnolia seed toxicity, so I googled it up out of professional curiosity
> 
> ...


I have a cockapoo who ate the cones, bulbs, leaves or seeds from the neighbors magnolia tree debris and she got seriously ill with blood in diarhea, nausea, weak, no appetite, and malaise. Another cockapoo we have was concerned when she saw her rummaging through the leaves and came inside to get my attention. I brought the dog in and she had brought in a few cones to the house which I threw away. She may have ingested one....


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

I would plant something else! Magnolia trees shed all year long. Leaves tend to fall all the time and do not break down and theyare mosquito holding water when upside down. The flowers really stink and the petals stain wood and concrete. The pods are always falling and like a pine cone if you step on them they will make you trip and fall. You willl regret ever planting a magnolia.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

He was not planting a magnolia. He was asking about building a kennel under one.


----------

